# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  DECOFIBRAS - servicio de fabricacion y reparacion de cepillos industriales  agroindustria

## ricardo Gutierrez

decofibras.jpg    RUC: 10404516693 Mz H Lot 9B int.200A 
Los Olivos  - Lima.
Tlf: *5433459- 4853848 - 969718904* 
Lima 14 de Enero del 2013. decofibras@hotmail.com   
Muy Sres. Míos: Pormedio de la presente, queremos hacerle llegar nuestro más cordial saludo yponernos a su disposición como una empresa en *fabricaciony  reparacion de cepillos industriales* en distintas variedades  ycalidades de materiales ,fabricamos y reparamos  cepillos rotativos ,circulares , piso  puerta, fregadoras ,pulidoras , engargolado , cepillospara maquinas barredoras ,  y especiales   deacuerdo a lasexigencias del cliente . 
Trabajamos con  materiales como  nylon importado y nacional lizo yrizado,fibras de tampico natural ,alambre , acero ,polipropeno , polietileno ,cerdanatural , bronce. 
Atendemos sectores textiles, *agroindustrias* ,embotelladoras ,procesadoras ,plantas demotadoras ,sector minero ,  agropecuario , laboratorios ,refinerias ,molinos , metalurgico  y mas. 
Asi mismo queremos reiterarle nuestro deseo de atenderlo y servirle , razon porla cual le pedimos ante cualquier duda o requerimiento se ponga en contacto connosotros . 
Sin mas nada que decir por el momento , nos despedimos no sin antes agradecerpor la atencion a esta misiva , Quedamos de udtedes como susservidores   de confianza .     
                                                                                                                                                                                            Atte:    *DECOFIBRAS  cepillos industriales  *     Temas similares: FABRICACION DE EQUIPOS PARA MOLIENDA DE CEREALES Cepillos industriales Artículo: Produce impulsa uso de 64 nuevas especies madereras en industrias de fabricación de muebles Fabricacion de todo tipo de remolques y carretas agricolas Pozos tubulares  agrícolas e industriales

----------

